# Candy Corn' foaling thread



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi everyone! It's been awhile i know! I miss everyone! I went back to work full time, so it's been tough with 2 little ones, and time.

Anyways, Here is Candy Corn. She is 9yrs old, 36 inches, and a (i believe) varnish appy. She was breed May 23rd last year, she is due any day now. She has dropped, and is getting the "v"shape. She was filling her udder in very nice the last week, has been slowly filling since the end off March. Sadly she lost her fully last year, didn't make it out of thesack, we weren't home.






It was sad, but we are educated more now!


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2013)

WELCOME BACK!!!!!! Sorry it took us a while to welcome you back -- but we were watching Joanne's mare Diva at Pacific Pintos just foal an exquisite black frame sabino overo pinto FILLY!!!

Looks like everything is progressing nicely here! Can't wait to see even more and more pictures of this pretty girl!!!

LOVE that appy whooha and udder! So, who is she bred to? Will we be seeing SPOTS ??


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh wow i missed it! Congrats! I will have to go check for the pic when it's up!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 18, 2013)

She was bred too a 27 inch pinto. I would live to see big and little spots! Lol

I hope so! I am working on a cam for her. I have it up and running here in my bedroom, just no hosting yet. She doesn't really like to be stalled :/


----------



## cassie (Apr 19, 2013)

oh yay welcome back!! so glad to see you back in the ntuty nursery



how are all the ponies going?


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 19, 2013)

She's a pretty girl!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome back (though this is my first year



)! i look forward to getting to know you AND Candy Corn better!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome back Kara, I am looking forward to seeing her on cam. How is Smokey?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey welcome back - good to hear from you again Kara. Candy Corn is looking great - keep those pictures coming. How are your other chips?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi All! My others are all doing well! Smokey went to a home with a little girl who LOVES him to pieces, and Blue went to a show home (he should be going to the AMHR Nationals this year!)

We have slowed down, and not breeding anymore, Candy Corn is our last one. Here is a link to her camera

http://www.marewatchers.com/cam/littlebittybritches.html
She doesnt care to be stalled much, so you will see her tossing her head alot while she is in there, it's funny So full of attitude! lol


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the link


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2013)

I'll go post it on the cam page!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 19, 2013)

Just took at peak at your cam. I know my eyes are not as good as when I was young but I am seeing 2 very cute little goats in your stall!!!



I was looking to see a preggo Mare named "Candy Corn"!!!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes, those are her goat buddies. We leave the stall open during the day for the rest of them. Candy Corn is in there now. We have been trying to help my brother move and get his "new" house ready fixing it up and cleaning it. So it was a late night tonight! lol

Thanks Diane for posting it for me!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2013)

All your girls hide in the top right corner



Oh well, I see legs and very pretty legs too


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 20, 2013)

I know. We tried to adjust the cam before. Its because that's the door to the outside! Lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 21, 2013)

Her udder feels much more full today. Here are some pics, what do you think?


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2013)

WOW! Looks good -- just a little more filling which could happen very quickly.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 23, 2013)

She is gaining more in her udders everyday. They are feeling firm


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't seem to get your camera up Kara,...which do you prefer better... maresatre or marewatchers? I know a few ppl who have changed to marewatchers this year...


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

Morning ladies. Cassie Marewatchers seems to hold the cams up better.


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

Good Morning Renee






can you get Kara's camera up? it won't come up for me


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Cassie, it has gone down for me too


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

I sent Kara a msg


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you all! They we having problems with the servers and it kept going in and off. Sorry about that. They were working on it. I think its good now. I choose marewatchers, because i tried to contact marestare, and they were only doing a 3 month minimum. I only have this one mare this year so $90 instead of $20 wasn't economical for me. They are helpful and nice there. Also, Heather at marestare was awesome, it seems others are handling that part now. I will just say that


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

Say no more



as long as Madam didn't drop a parcel without us


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 23, 2013)

No packages yet..... Except the kind we throw out with a pitch fork, lol


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 23, 2013)

I wish those kind of packages can be marked "return to sender"!


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 24, 2013)

No kidding, right! Lol


----------



## cassie (Apr 24, 2013)

haha definitley not allowed!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 24, 2013)

Lol

Ok, so her udder is looking FULL tonight! It is looking SOOO close. I am hoping she waits just a day or two more till it warms up again here. tonight is supposed to be cold. I attached a pic of her udder tonight

It wont flip the picture for me. grrrr


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 24, 2013)

ok, i think it fixed it. Sorry

What do you guys think? Is it just me, or is that wax on her nipples?


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2013)

Tried to see, but even making it larger -- it just got a bit too blurry to tell. But the udder looks great! Since she's building such a nice udder, she may be very kind and fill completely before foaling -- but she could definitely go with an udder like that!

A few other pictures would help -- one from the side down at her level, and one from the back showing how baby is laying -- looking for those "slab" sides!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

sorry I can't see either. I bet she will fill some more too but body pics would say more.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

Madam Corn Flakes has moved her HUGE food bowl


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 25, 2013)

Silly girl she gets mad in the stall and throws fits, lol

Ok i will try more pics tonight


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 25, 2013)

Ok, I have some more pictures! here she is from tonight. Seems her udder may have went down a bit.


----------



## cassie (Apr 26, 2013)

looking good, I think she still needs to get baby into position but it won't be long now... she is looking very wide on cam tonight so maybe a few more days to a week (but being a maidn she might go tomorrow LOL)


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 26, 2013)

Actually she is not a maiden mare 

But my last mare (Snowball) was. We are thinking we are done breeding, do Just Candy Corn this year. As far as we know anyways, lol. The stallion did break in the girls lot one day last year, lol.Here is a pic of her face, since all i seem to post at the other end, lol


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2013)

Pretty lady....and tell her we're happy to see all of her and can't wait to see what she's hiding!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 27, 2013)

I will thank you


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 28, 2013)

Candy corn had some mushy poo this afternoon, and is not sleeping in her usual spot tonight on cam......

Will try to post updated pics soon


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok. Here are some pics


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 29, 2013)

Her udder is looking good, but she needs to do a bit more work on her tummy - perhaps a few good rolls will get that foal to drop into the presentation position?

Keep the pictures coming please.


----------



## cassie (Apr 29, 2013)

udder is looking great, but like Anna I think she needs to drop more, looking at her from the camera she is still looking pretty wide she is standing quietly at the moment.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the great pics




It looks like she could do with some groceries, remember that pregnancy can really pull down some girls cos they give all to the foal so make sure she has enough hay to keep her going all night and I would up her grain a tad too





3.00 am and she is stood quietly


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 29, 2013)

We did increase her grain again. This foal is pulling alot from her. I agree. She did a little rolling last night, hope she gets that little one in the right spot before shr starts pushing! Im ok with her taking her time. Havent wanted to go out at might, because my 3 yr son has strep and i didnt want daddy amd i to be gone if he came in our room in the middle of the night.


----------



## cassie (Apr 29, 2013)

oh hope your little boy gets better soon, poor little thing!

hoping she takes her sweet time getting that baby cooking.



how many days is she?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you Cassie! he is doing a bit better today. The antibiotics seem to be kicking in at least. i am just praying nobody else catches it 

candy corn has filled her udder more yet again. she is at 340 days. if she took the last day she was in with the stallion.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Kara, sorry to hear about your little boy, my 5 year old had strep a few weeks ago



he had to do 2 sets of antibiotics to get rid of it but on the good side no one else in the family caught it off him





3.40 am and Candy is hoovering her stall


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes, that strep is nasty. My grand-daughter was fine at daycare in the morning and running 104+ temperature in the afternoon with a horrid case of it. Took 2 rounds of anitbiotics to get rid of it, and my son caught it too. No ones else, though, thank goodness.

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh my gosh, that's horrible! I hate Strep. I hope your son recovers quickly!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 30, 2013)

Kara, I hope your little boy is feeling better today! Strep can be very nasty and hard to get rid of for the young children. I am a retired Kindergarten teacher and every Spring. and I mean EVERY Spring the children in my class would share their strep with each other. Some would just get over it and then come down with it again.



I would go through lots of Clorox wipes, Lysol and antibacterial hand wipes from about December-June!!! Hope he is on the mend and you do not come down with it!


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 30, 2013)

Just noticed you're CC's owner from marewatchers! Well i have been keeping my eyes and ears open on her!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you all! He seems better, but this is his second round of antibiotics. I hope he is ok, we have vacation in 3 weeks!

Yes Armour, hi! I love this site! Lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 1, 2013)

Candy corn has been acting restless and anxious all day today


----------



## cassie (May 1, 2013)

I have her up Kara



the camer has been acting up a little for me today but I refresh and it seems fine... how is her udder looking?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 3, 2013)

She is looking ready! Lol she has given us some false alarms. She is a tricky mare!

I started antibiotics lastnight, guess i got strep from my son. He just finished his 2nd "stronger" round of antibiotics, but was saying his ear and throat hurt again tonight! ugh! Prayers my little man wakes up refreshed and healthy in the morning. AMEN!


----------



## AnnaC (May 4, 2013)

Oh Kara, this is not the right time to be ill - hope you recover quickly, your son too poor lad!

Keeping my fingers crossed that Candy Corn foals soon for you so you can get some rest and proper sleep. How's she looking today?


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2013)

Sending prayers you both get well soon.

4.40 am and all is quiet


----------



##  (May 4, 2013)

So praying you both get better soon.





Any updates this morning?


----------



## AnnaC (May 4, 2013)

How's she looking today?

Hope you and your son are feeling a bit better.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 4, 2013)

She is looking ready too burst! I don't know what she is doing, must be cooking the spots i ordered, lol.

My son is feeling a bit better this afternoon, poor little guy. He has strep AGAIN. He its 3yrs old, and this is his 3rd round of antibiotics.

Thank you all for your prayers, well wishes, and helping me with candy corn! You are the best!


----------



## misty'smom (May 4, 2013)

Oh no sorry your little guy can't get over the strep, so sorry you ended up with it too! i will say a prayer for a heathy week ahead! Also for CC to have a healthy foal soon!!


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2013)

*CONGRATULATIONS









*


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2013)

Com on give us all the info and pics


----------



## AnnaC (May 5, 2013)

Oh HOORAY!!! Many congratulations!!











Colt or filly?? Looks to be a big foal, strong and healthy! Pics and all the details please!


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 5, 2013)

Darn it I missed her foaling! So glad the baby is healthy and so colorful! I'm watching one of ours tonight, it's been a long night so far. Can't to see pics. Congrats!!!!


----------



## ratzo155 (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!! Looks like a cutie!! Well done CC!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 5, 2013)

Here he is, a little colt! It happened so fast! Seem to be doing well. Is it 3 days and i give her ivermectin? Thank you all. He is handsome


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2013)

Congrats he is gorgeous and seems to be nice and lively. What time was he born?

Worm mum this morning as it should be given within 12 hours.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 5, 2013)

Ok will do. Thanks! He was born few minutes before 1am.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations on your new colt! He looks like he will be a lovely boy. Love his markings too! Looking forward to 'dry' pictures of him.


----------



##  (May 5, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS ON A PERFECT BABY!!!!!

He is beautiful, and his markings are gorgeous!! I'm with Pam, I can't wait to see him all dry and unfolded!!!

WELL DONE CC !!!!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 5, 2013)

Ok, here are some dry pictures!


----------



##  (May 5, 2013)

FABULOUS and doing just what he's supposed to do.....EATING !!


----------



## AnnaC (May 5, 2013)

What a beautiful big boy!! Great colouring too - thanks for the prompt pictures!


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 5, 2013)

Wow what a tall strapping fella! It's so amazing to see the colors these little ones can be. Glad mom and baby are doing so well!


----------



## cassie (May 5, 2013)

saw your pics of FB



woohoo! what a gorgeous BIG boy! won't be long before he overtakes his mumma lol.

was CandyCorn the only one you had due this year?


----------



## SummerTime (May 5, 2013)

Awww so pretty! Congrats!


----------

